# Anyone shoot PPG Breakthrough in a Conventional?



## TGP (May 2, 2011)

trying out the PPG Breakthrough on some louvered closet doors. I was trying to shoot it with a conventional, but it seems I can't get enough paint on it to come together and dry smooth. 

I shot a bunch of base using my Graco ProShot and a 208 tip, but I don't like using it for doors cause it sputters to much and I don't want to have to use an airless causee it take's atleast a quart to run it through the line and I only have half a gallon of product left.,


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

How much are you reducing? Are you using an extender? Problem with most conventional tips is like you said it sprays to dry.

I would reduce heavy and test sheen holdout in a small area.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I'd buy more paint.:whistling2:


----------



## Chris777 (Jun 11, 2011)

TGP said:


> trying out the PPG Breakthrough on some louvered closet doors. I was trying to shoot it with a conventional, but it seems I can't get enough paint on it to come together and dry smooth.
> 
> I shot a bunch of base using my Graco ProShot and a 208 tip, but I don't like using it for doors cause it sputters to much and I don't want to have to use an airless causee it take's atleast a quart to run it through the line and I only have half a gallon of product left.,


How is the PPG I have a PPG near my house. There pricing seems good


----------

